# Web page question



## puter hater (Nov 12, 2000)

I was wondering on the sample page I have linked here is this a script?

When you change the size of the page the text goes with it. (sidewards)Bigger or smaller.
I notice that on a my free web site the text does not move to suit the page. Just stay's there like a blob. So when you move the page in or out there is extra space on the side...
http://www.magickeys.com/books/lk/lkp7.htm

puterhater


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Your link goes nowhere.


----------



## puter hater (Nov 12, 2000)

http://www.magickeys.com/books/lk/lkp7.htm

Well Im sorry about that.. This one does. I tried it out.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

No, there is no script, special code or anything on that page....straight, plain jane HTML. No frames or tables either. There are however paragrah tags seperating text sections and the blockquote tag..


----------



## puter hater (Nov 12, 2000)

Then what allows it to be able to (text) move like it does?
You move the page inwards and the text moves in with.

(Im off to work now be back in AM to view responce)


----------



## jbcalg (Oct 29, 2001)

works fine for me - looks fine too using different window sizes, the image stays where it is and the text adjusts to the window size

not sure what you mean by the 'extra' space on the side
- to make it run all the way to the left and right margins, remove the "blockquote" code on line 16


----------



## jbcalg (Oct 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by puter hater:_
> *Then what allows it to be able to (text) move like it does?
> You move the page inwards and the text moves in with. *


ah, you want it to extend past the borders of a smaller window? instead of resizing?

why?


----------



## deuce868 (Nov 2, 2000)

The way you can do this is to use tables. If you use tables and set the dimensions to be % then the table will expand and contract as you resize the window. 

Try this:
Create a one by one table and put in a large amount of text. Dimension the table to be width="100%" and do the same for your td tag. Save it as test.html and then open it in IE. 

If you put in enough text to wrap you can see the text adjust to fit the window as you resize the browser window. 

HTH


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Where's an example of your page that is squishing everything down when you resize the page?


----------



## puter hater (Nov 12, 2000)

Ok here is the example of page that resizes itself..

http://www.magickeys.com/books/lk/lkp7.htm

Here is the example of a web page(that a freind is building. Im helping.) That doesen't squish. It just sits there. I like it to squish. It keeps the page in your browser.....

http://www.oldenglishranch.com/Index.html

Ignore the meta name keys words she got carried away and they have to be redone..


----------



## deuce868 (Nov 2, 2000)

You see in your page the table is dimensioned to be 800px wide. It will not adjust because it must always be 800 wide. Change it to be 100% instead and you will notice the change as you adjust the window size.

Read this tutorial

http://www.thepattysite.com/window_sizes1.cfm

HTH


----------



## jbcalg (Oct 29, 2001)

basically the table where the text is, is set to an absolute position and width - try using percentages and left, right, center positioning to get the same effect

ooops - just saw the above - go there LOL


----------



## puter hater (Nov 12, 2000)

> You see in your page the table is dimensioned to be 800px wide. It will not adjust because it must always be 800 wide. Change it to be 100% instead and you will notice the change as you adjust the window size.


 Well I shouldn't of done the above. It took every thing and squished it off the screen. Ooopps for sure. Need centering but the web site builder doesn't offer that much hands on. So in the mean time I have a really squished page that won't go back to normal


----------



## deuce868 (Nov 2, 2000)

the problems is the frame...and make sure you put in the %symbol


You should pick up a good html book. 

The sum of your page needs to add up to 100%. if you have taken up say 20% on the frame on the left, then the rest of your page can only be 80%. 

Frankly, I think you could easily drop the frame on the left and have an easier time as a beginner.


----------



## puter hater (Nov 12, 2000)

Any suggestions on that good HTML book?


----------

